# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ειρήνη [Irini]

## a.molos

Δυο φωτό απο μια κλασσική παντοφλα της γραμμής Κερκυρας -Ηγουμενίτσας. Η ΕΙΡΗΝΗ στην Ηγουμενιτσα και στην Ελευσίνα, λίγο πρίν φύγει για τα ξένα. Στον φίλο corfu για να θυμηθεί τα παλιά !

----------


## CORFU

τωρα τι να πω,δεν υπαρχουν λογια και μετανιωνω που δεν εχω αρχειο απο εκεινα τα χρονια Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Appia_1978

Ανεβάζω την παρακάτω προσωπική φωτογραφία και εδώ, μιας και αυτο είναι το σωστό θέμα  :Wink: 

Γνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο; Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στις 18. Οκτωβρίου του 1977 στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99219

----------


## Appia_1978

Το βρήκα, είναι το Ειρήνη  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

Πριν αλλάξει και προσθέσουν μέτρα και deck

----------


## CORFU

και σε μια φωτο απο αλλο post του nautilia :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση. Είχα ξεχάσει, ότι είχα αναρτήσει την άνω φωτογραφία  :Wink: 




> και σε μια φωτο απο αλλο post του nautilia

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *ΕΙΡΗΝΗ* του Αγαπητού, με τα χαρακτηριστικά ιστορικά σινιάλα στο φουγάρο, σε φωτογραφία που αγόρασα πριν λίγες ημέρες από παλαιοπωλείο.

IRINI.jpg

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1965_ στο ναυπηγείο _Θ. Ζέρβα_ στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Κέρκυρας 22_ ενώ δεν έφερε αριθμό ΙΜΟ. Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία των emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ) και Α.Μ. διαγράφηκε από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Νοέμβριο 2005_ ως πωληθέν σε εταιρία με έδρα τα νησιά Μάρσαλ. Είναι άγνωστο (και πιθανόν να μην το μάθουμε ποτέ) αν τελικά το πλοίο πουλήθηκε και ταξίδεψε σε κάποια χώρα στο εξωτερικό, ή αν απλά η εταιρεία που το αγόρασε το 2005 το οδήγησε για διάλυση στο Aliaga (πληροφορία που επίσης έχει ακουστεί και αποτελεί και την πιθανότερη εκδοχή).

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά Γιώργο έγινε το δεύτερο.Δηλαδή δεν πήγε στα νησιά Μάρσαλ........αλλά όπως φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία του φίλου Selim San πήγε στην Aliaga για διάλυση. ¶γνωστη σε μένα η ημερομηνία λήψης της φωτογραφίας.

ΕΙΡΗΝΗ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναπάντεχη φωτογραφία Παντελή, και απόλυτο βέβαια αποδεικτικό του τέλους του πλοίου. Από τις ελάχιστες λοιπόν (μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού) παντόφλες μας που δεν πουλήθηκαν - δούλεψαν κάπου στο εξωτερικό, αλλά πήγαν απευθείας για διάλυση.

Όσο για τα νησιά Μάρσαλ, δεν υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να είχε πάει εκεί, όπως άλλωστε και καμμιά άλλη παντόφλα μας, μιας και αυτά τα νησιά βρίσκονται κάπου στον κεντρικό Ειρηνικό ωκεανό. Απλά εκεί είχε δηλωμένη έδρα η εταιρεία στην οποία φερόταν να έχει πουληθεί το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ, όπως και πολλές πολλές άλλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες και ....."εταιρείες".

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας μας χαρίζει και μια πόζα του ΕΙΡΗΝΗ. Εκτιμώ οτι το βλέπουμε στην αρχική του μορφή, καθώς σε άλλες φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει βλέπουμε οτι έχουν σηκωθεί ψηλότερα οι μπουλμέδες του γκαράζ δημιουργώντας ένα μπουλμέ και στο εσωτερικό του διάδρομου επιβατών, κάτι που εδώ δεν βλέπουμε.

at igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπάνια φωτογραφία Άρη, αφού πράγματι βλέπουμε το φέρρυ για πρώτη φορά στην αρχική του μορφή, μετά την πρώτη "μετασκευή" κατά την οποία τα εσωτερικά ρέλια των πλαινών διαδρόμων επιβίβασης αντικαταστάθηκαν από λαμαρίνες σηκώνοντας ταυτόχρονα ψηλότερα τους μπουλμέδες του γκαράζ. Αρκετά "ιδιαίτερη" παρέμβαση για παντόφλα, και προφανώς (???) είχε να κάνει με μεγαλύτερη προστασία (από ...θαλασσοβρεξίματα) των οχημάτων στο γκαράζ.

Να πω ακόμα ότι η άλλη παντόφλα που διακρίνεται δεξιά, είναι η _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_.

----------


## CORFU

να προσθεσω οτι στο πλοιο ειχε γινει και επιμηκυνση

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> να προσθεσω οτι στο πλοιο ειχε γινει και επιμηκυνση


Υποθέτω πως εννοείς ότι κατά την δεύτερη μετασκευή είχε γίνει και επιμήκυνση μαζί με την αναδιαμόρφωση της υπερκατασκευής, και όχι στην πρώτη που είχαν κλειστεί μόνο οι εσωτερικές πλευρές των πλαινών διαδρόμων επιβίβασης. Την δεύτερη μάλιστα μετασκευή (και σαφώς βέβαια μεγαλύτερη της πρώτης), μπορούμε με μεγάλη ασφάλεια να την τοποθετήσουμε γύρω στα τέλη της δεκαετίας "70, μιας και σε screenshot από ταινία του _1981_ βλέπουμε το πλοίο ήδη στην τελική του μορφή.

1981.jpg

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μη έχοντας το πλοίο αριθμό ΙΜΟ (τουλάχιστον δεν τον έχουμε μέχρι σήμερα ανακαλύψει) δεν έχουμε και καταγραφές για τα αρχικά και μετέπειτα μέτρα του. Εκτός αν ο φίλος μας "γκουρού" Νεκτάριος, μπορέσει να βρει κάτι σε κανένα παλιό Greek Shipping Directory.

----------


## CORFU

και αυτη ειναι η τελευταια του φωτογραφια
12814255_10205855829498848_6617290757002850440_n.jpg

----------

